# [Excel 2003] Scrollbar mit Mausrad bewegen



## Barti20 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich hab ein Formular gebastel mit ner Scrollbar es geht auch alles soweit allerdings möchte ich nun auch das wenn ich das maus rad dreht sich die scrollbar bewegt also eigentlich so wie das üblich ist. Wie kann man das machen ? Das ist ne userform mit 2 Buttons und ner Menge Labels gesamt Höhe ist 700 hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.  
Lg Barti


----------



## Drogist (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

es gibt eine Lösung. Schau mal hier (auch wenn es ein anderes Forum ist).


----------

